# Have you checked...



## Cynthia F

Cześć

I have another request, please could you help with the translation of the following:

_Have you checked whether you need a Work Permit to work in the UK? Because I do not know, and you need to find out. If you do need one, you will have to arrange this._

My attempt:

Czy można sprawdzić, czy potrzebujesz pozwolenia na pracę w Wielkiej Brytanii? Bo ja nie wiem. Jeśli potrzebujesz, to trzeba będzie układać.

It's from female to male.

Dziękuję


----------



## beazzle

Your version seems fine to me, even though it's not literal. Only at the end I would say " załatwić/zorganizować" instead of "układać". And your version is impersonal, so you don't say "you will have to" but more "someone will have to" and it somehow implies that you could help doing that. At least, that's my impression.


----------



## bg1

"Sprawdził Pan czy zezwolenie o pracę jest Panu potrzebne aby pracować w WB? Nie znam się na tym i będzie Pan musiał sam się dowiedzieć. Jeśli jest to konieczne, będzie musiał Pan to załatwić."


----------



## .Jordi.

Cynthia, your version is understandable, but I would propose:
_Sprawdziłeś, czy potrzebne jest Ci pozwolenie na pracę w Wielkiej Brytanii? Dowiedz się tego i jeśli jest potrzebne, to będziesz je musiał sobie jakoś załatwić._


----------



## badtrip

The version of bg1 is a formal one and of .Jordi. is informal, but still both are very good.


----------



## bg1

I supposed Cynthia F needs the conversation for a professional (formal) situation but badtrip, you are right!

In official language we use "zezwolenie", not "pozwolenie" but in real life people use both.


----------



## bg1

... and maybe one thing more. "Załatwić" is not "fully professional". Let say, it's semiprofessional ;-) More formal is: "ubiegać się o ..."

In legal situations, be careful with "załatwić" because it can be understood as some informal/semi-legal  activity.


----------



## Cynthia F

Thank you for all your replies.

I think I need the informal version - it's for the boyfriend!


----------

